# Need some bluetooth help. AVRCP on RNS510 w/ 9W7 F



## themortalwombat (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm at a bit of a loss here, I've got a '10 Jetta TDI that came equipped with an RNS510 revision C. I recently upgraded my bluetooth module to a 9W7 revision F with the intention of enabling AVRCP so I can change tracks on my phone via bluetooth (and maybe display song info, but that is a much lesser concern). From what I understand, the 9W7 revision F should be able to support this protocol. 

I know the phone itself isn't a point of failure, as I have been able to use AVRCP with it in other VW vehicles, although they had an RCD-510 deck. 

The RNS-510 is currently running software 1140, which to the best of my knowledge is the newest revision supported by the RNS-510 revision C (please correct me if I'm wrong)

Where am I going wrong here? Do I need to update other parts? I can provide info from VCDS if needed for troubleshooting.


----------



## themortalwombat (Jun 1, 2012)

bump - any ideas?


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

*Any solutions?*

Did you figure this one out?


----------



## themortalwombat (Jun 1, 2012)

Nope, haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn... I was really hoping you did... because I have the EXACT same problem, and cant figure it out for the life of me!


----------



## jastevens (Jul 31, 2000)

Same setup. Same issue.
RNS-510 rev C
just upgraded from 9w3 to 9w7.

Speaker phone works great.
A2DP streaming works... but no controls, no track display, etc.

Wondering if you two have the other issue i noted?
When paired with my phone (iPhone 5), the MFD shows a little box, the bluetooth icon, and then another little box.
I gather the "little boxes" are supposed to be a battery indicator and an iPod symbol.
Wondering if this is connected in any way??

Another anomaly i noticed. 
My RNS can't control the music on the iPhone, but Voice Control can.
Saying "Music" "Play / Pause / Next Track / etc" all functions exactly as you would think.

Something is amuck, just can't figure out what!

Oh, FWIW my 9w7 is version K (7P6035730K)


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

jastevens said:


> Same setup. Same issue.
> RNS-510 rev C
> just upgraded from 9w3 to 9w7.
> 
> ...



Icons not showing up is a common problem. Widely discussed on another website.... In any case, the icons on my MFD shows up fine.
Since my RNS510 does not allow track controls, track display, etc. (despite the icons showing up okay), I am inclined to think that the two aren't related.
And yes, voice control works for me too.... its just the next/previous buttons (both on the steering wheel and on-screen), and the track/song info that don't work. 
You have no idea how many hours I have tried researching this problem ..... and the fact that non-US RNS510's (versions A through whatever) do both of the above, only complicates the problem (searches show up mixed results and you have no idea if the info you are reading relates your RNS510).... But net, net, I am fairly confident now that US RNS510's versions A through D cannot control tracks or display track info over Bluetooth.


----------



## siruba (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I apologize for reviving an old thread.

But I noticed deepthought mentioning Euro version of RNS510 works for music track control from rev A - is this true? I have a Europe rev C RNS-510 which I bought from eBay and if that works I would have bought the 9W7 in a blink.

Thanks for all the other good information btw.


----------



## siruba (Feb 18, 2009)

For others' benefits, I had eventually bought a 3C8 035 730D (9ZZ?) 2013 BT module and it works with my old Euro RNS510 Rev C with SW 3810. Music control, track names, even the BT Premium (RSAP features such as SMS, WiFi hotspots) and icons on the MFA etc, everything works perfectly with my 2011 Passat CC.


----------



## amemo06 (May 6, 2015)

siruba said:


> For others' benefits, I had eventually bought a 3C8 035 730D (9ZZ?) 2013 BT module and it works with my old Euro RNS510 Rev C with SW 3810. Music control, track names, even the BT Premium (RSAP features such as SMS, WiFi hotspots) and icons on the MFA etc, everything works perfectly with my 2011 Passat CC.


Small question. Did you had something to program to get it working?
I plan to replace my previous BT premium module with that new one. 
My current model is a 5N0 035 730 D which is only able to share internet access via outdated BT DUN.

So I plan to order a 3C8 035 730D, but I'm a bit afraid to have to re program something. And I don't know what is needed to be done in such case. 
Thanks
Alain


----------

